# New HPP offer



## Tucsonadventurer (May 7, 2019)

We attended a presentation at Pinon Pointe and for the 1st time were tempted. We were offered 660 points for 13,950 but it included the ability to Hyattize our 3 weeks. Maintenance fees were 705.With Marriott in the picture we are thinking down the road there may be a benefit to being Hyattized. We are not interested in the hotel points. The pros for us: 1. the ability to combine our 3 units to one date as currently they are spread out and challenging to combine. 2. Supposedly as a hybrid owner you have access to both club and HPP inventory.  Is that actually true? Cons: the MF is high for such little points and the unknown will Hyattizing points actually help? It is an unknown if Marriott will change things up. There is a cut off date now for being Hyattized.  If you bought before May 2016 . If not they call for permission but it seems right now they are putting resales through. We opted to not jump but I am curious to hear input from Tuggers


----------



## bdh (May 7, 2019)

There are some benefits to Hyattizing resale weeks, however the value of that will vary by owner depending on how they used their ownership.  As a hybrid owner you would have better access to HPP units -  currently HRC owners currently have access to HPP, however not until 6 months prior to check in. - so as an HPP owner you'd have access 12 months prior.  However with 660 HPP points, there's not a lot of reservation options.  To widen the reservation options, you'd have to deposit your HRC week/s into HPP.  Based on what current hybrid owners are saying, they're foregoing their deeded HRC week and depositing them into HPP in the expectation of getting prime reservations via HPP - unfortunately for the most part, they're not getting those prime reservations, so the disappointed with HPP is setting in. Have heard of one hybrid owner getting a prime HSH week in 2020 - have heard other hybrid owners that have struck out.  One hybrid owner was so disillusioned with HPP that they visited the sales center in Key West and ask Hyatt to buy their HPP points - they obviously struck out again as Hyatt said "No".  If you're not looking for prime time reservations, you're HPP mileage should improve.

Will things change moving forward with Marriott at the captain's wheel of Hyatt - absolutely yes. The fact that you can now Hyattize multiple resale weeks with a single purchase of 660 points is new.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 7, 2019)

bdh said:


> There are some benefits to Hyattizing resale weeks, however the value of that will vary by owner depending on how they used their ownership.  As a hybrid owner you would have better access to HPP units -  currently HRC owners currently have access to HPP, however not until 6 months prior to check in. - so as an HPP owner you'd have access 12 months prior.  However with 660 HPP points, there's not a lot of reservation options.  To widen the reservation options, you'd have to deposit your HRC week/s into HPP.  Based on what current hybrid owners are saying, they're foregoing their deeded HRC week and depositing them into HPP in the expectation of getting prime reservations via HPP - unfortunately for the most part, they're not getting those prime reservations, so the disappointed with HPP is setting in. Have heard of one hybrid owner getting a prime HSH week in 2020 - have heard other hybrid owners that have struck out.  One hybrid owner was so disillusioned with HPP that they visited the sales center in Key West and ask Hyatt to buy their HPP points - they obviously struck out again as Hyatt said "No".  If you're not looking for prime time reservations, you're HPP mileage should improve.
> 
> Will things change moving forward with Marriott at the captain's wheel of Hyatt - absolutely yes. The fact that you can now Hyattize multiple resale weeks with a single purchase of 660 points is new.


Thanks for the helpful reply. So if we moved our 3 weeks into HPP on a given year are we giving g up the ability to reserve club inventory. We are exchangers and do not use our set weeks and most of what we use is not in HPP. We like the advantage of all our points coming in on Jan so we could combine them. We would also have the highest status but not sure that would help for Maui Siesta Key and Breckenridge our most go to spots
.


----------



## Sapper (May 7, 2019)

If you do decide to go ahead with a purchase, make sure that you get everything you want in writing on the contract. 

I wonder how they came up with May of 2016?


----------



## bdh (May 7, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply. So if we moved our 3 weeks into HPP on a given year are we giving g up the ability to reserve club inventory. We are exchangers and do not use our set weeks and most of what we use is not in HPP. We like the advantage of all our points coming in on Jan so we could combine them. We would also have the highest status but not sure that would help for Maui Siesta Key and Breckenridge our most go to spots
> .



When you deposit your HRC deeded week into HPP, it is essentially the same thing as converting your HRPP week into CUP points as you're giving up your guaranteed week/unit to exchange to another Hyatt property - except your points are on the HPP side of the fence in lieu of the HRC side. You can exchange into HRC properties via HPP points - however I don't see much of an advantage in doing that with HPP as you can already do that with your current HRC ownership.

The wild card in the exchange game is the wait list - is there one common wait list (HRC & HPP) or are there two different wait lists (1 for HRC and 1 for HPP).  I haven't seen/heard a clear definitive answer on that - its possible that there isn't a simple answer to that question as there could be two different lists for the first 6 month period and then a combined list for the second 6 month period.  Based on the one 2020 HSH prime time reservation confirmation with HPP points that I know of, I'm now thinking there are separate lists initially.  I say that due to the fact that the prime time HSH HPP reservation confirmation came 51 weeks prior to check in.  Since that HSH HPP confirmed week is a highly requested prime time, I'm certain that there were HRC wait list requests for the week - however the HRC wait list did not get the confirmation.  The thought is that a hybrid owner deposited their deeded HSH prime time week into HPP - and that deposited week went to a wait listed HPP owner in lieu of a wait listed HRC owner as the week was still in the HPP priority period.   

A positive with exchanging via HPP is the flexibility to select the check-in day and reserve single night's or less than a full week. A negative with exchanging thru HPP is that your $13k poorer due to the buy in price.  Based on the HSH prime time week being confirmed to a HPP owner, it now seems the really big negative for you in trying to reserve Maui, Siesta Key or Breck through HPP is that they are not in the HPP program.  So the odds of a successful exchange would drop dramatically as you're waiting on a unicorn to appear - a Maui, Siesta Key or Breck owner who also owns HPP to deposit their prime time HRC deeded week into the HPP program - while it's possible that a Maui, Siesta Key or Breck owner will give up their deeded week by depositing into HPP, it's not probable in my mind.

We need an HRC owner to attend a Hyatt Sales Presentation and drill deep into the HRC/HPP wait list topic - and don't let the sales staff side step/double speak on the answer.  Any volunteers??


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 8, 2019)

We just sat through the presentation as well this week... as did some other folks we talked to around the campfire... everyone is being offered different things... ours was about $17,000, (I cannot remember how many points)... another couple $40,000 (And they did not offer them any other option).. for us they were offering a ‘bridge’ to be able to put our 2 weeks into the HPP on a year to year basis... and if we didn’t take it they would document that we refused and the next time around the minimum point buyin would be 2200 to get that ‘bridge’.... we did not take the offer, as we believe there is still too much up in the air...


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 8, 2019)

bdh said:


> When you deposit your HRC deeded week into HPP, it is essentially the same thing as converting your HRPP week into CUP points as you're giving up your guaranteed week/unit to exchange to another Hyatt property - except your points are on the HPP side of the fence in lieu of the HRC side. You can exchange into HRC properties via HPP points - however I don't see much of an advantage in doing that with HPP as you can already do that with your current HRC ownership.
> 
> The wild card in the exchange game is the wait list - is there one common wait list (HRC & HPP) or are there two different wait lists (1 for HRC and 1 for HPP).  I haven't seen/heard a clear definitive answer on that - its possible that there isn't a simple answer to that question as there could be two different lists for the first 6 month period and then a combined list for the second 6 month period.  Based on the one 2020 HSH prime time reservation confirmation with HPP points that I know of, I'm now thinking there are separate lists initially.  I say that due to the fact that the prime time HSH HPP reservation confirmation came 51 weeks prior to check in.  Since that HSH HPP confirmed week is a highly requested prime time, I'm certain that there were HRC wait list requests for the week - however the HRC wait list did not get the confirmation.  The thought is that a hybrid owner deposited their deeded HSH prime time week into HPP - and that deposited week went to a wait listed HPP owner in lieu of a wait listed HRC owner as the week was still in the HPP priority period.
> 
> ...


We asked the question every which way and a came out 
 still confused. I will try calling the reservation line to try and get an answer


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 8, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> We just sat through the presentation as well this week... as did some other folks we talked to around the campfire... everyone is being offered different things... ours was about $17,000, (I cannot remember how many points)... another couple $40,000 (And they did not offer them any other option).. for us they were offering a ‘bridge’ to be able to put our 2 weeks into the HPP on a year to year basis... and if we didn’t take it they would document that we refused and the next time around the minimum point buyin would be 2200 to get that ‘bridge’.... we did not take the offer, as we believe there is still too much up in the air...


I believe corporate office just recently changed the offer to make it more favorable so maybe it was within the last few days. Having different offers is not wise as everyone in the hot tub and around the fire pit is going to share information and it makes for unhappy owners. We also had to sign that we declined the offer but weren't told we couldn't get it again . We were of course told the offer was for that day.


----------



## dahntahn (May 8, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We attended a presentation at Pinon Pointe and for the 1st time were tempted. We were offered 660 points for 13,950 but it included the ability to Hyattize our 3 weeks. Maintenance fees were 705.With Marriott in the picture we are thinking down the road there may be a benefit to being Hyattized. We are not interested in the hotel points. The pros for us: 1. the ability to combine our 3 units to one date as currently they are spread out and challenging to combine. 2. Supposedly as a hybrid owner you have access to both club and HPP inventory.  Is that actually true? Cons: the MF is high for such little points and the unknown will Hyattizing points actually help? It is an unknown if Marriott will change things up. There is a cut off date now for being Hyattized.  If you bought before May 2016 . If not they call for permission but it seems right now they are putting resales through. We opted to not jump but I am curious to hear input from Tuggers



Yesterday we attended maybe our 5th presentation, now at WOR.  The initial pitch was that 1100 points was the minimum purchase.  When we countered that we had been offered a 660 point purchase in Feb. at CP which would allow us to bring ONE of our weeks into HPP, and offered to buy 660 points if they would bring in ALL 4 WEEKS we own, they agreed and we bought the points.  We had actually bought in Feb. but rescinded due to carrying two mortgages.  In the interim, our old house finally sold.  Our reasoning is very similar to Tucson's and was significantly influenced by our age [mid 70s] because our children will find using the timeshares much simplified by being in the HPP as well as the legacy system.

In addition to the advantages you mention [all points issued together, access to both systems], HPP allows banking and borrowing points over at least 3 years [similar to our Disney points], booking up to 18 months out, ability to book any number of days you want, conversion of leftover points to Hyatt Hotel points that never expire [we too have little interest in the hotels, but this means you never have to let any points expire], and the curious ability to get guaranteed view and/or floor reservation by using an extra 100 points.  The salesperson told us they are developing an adjunct ability to use HPP points to get river and ocean cruises, and of course the possibility of new resorts down the road - a longstanding lie so far, but maybe more believable with Marriott capital now in the picture.

Up to now we had not been willing to Hyattize due to the high cost, but to get all 4 of our weeks in for this price made it more affordable.  The clincher for us is that our kids will find it so much more user friendly down the road.  They have used and " get " the Disney points system and this will be quite similar.  So Hyatt has made it a bit less costly to bring in multiple weeks, but for single week owners it is likely still too much money.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 8, 2019)

dahntahn said:


> Yesterday we attended maybe our 5th presentation, now at WOR.  The initial pitch was that 1100 points was the minimum purchase.  When we countered that we had been offered a 660 point purchase in Feb. at CP which would allow us to bring ONE of our weeks into HPP, and offered to buy 660 points if they would bring in ALL 4 WEEKS we own, they agreed and we bought the points.  We had actually bought in Feb. but rescinded due to carrying two mortgages.  In the interim, our old house finally sold.  Our reasoning is very similar to Tucson's and was significantly influenced by our age [mid 70s] because our children will find using the timeshares much simplified by being in the HPP as well as the legacy system.
> 
> In addition to the advantages you mention [all points issued together, access to both systems], HPP allows banking and borrowing points over at least 3 years [similar to our Disney points], booking up to 18 months out, ability to book any number of days you want, conversion of leftover points to Hyatt Hotel points that never expire [we too have little interest in the hotels, but this means you never have to let any points expire], and the curious ability to get guaranteed view and/or floor reservation by using an extra 100 points.  The salesperson told us they are developing an adjunct ability to use HPP points to get river and ocean cruises, and of course the possibility of new resorts down the road - a longstanding lie so far, but maybe more believable with Marriott capital now in the picture.
> 
> Up to now we had not been willing to Hyattize due to the high cost, but to get all 4 of our weeks in for this price made it more affordable.  The clincher for us is that our kids will find it so much more user friendly down the road.  They have used and " get " the Disney points system and this will be quite similar.  So Hyatt has made it a bit less costly to bring in multiple weeks, but for single week owners it is likely still too much money.


What price did they offer? They started our offer higher also then went down to 1000 then to 660.


----------



## dahntahn (May 8, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> What price did they offer? They started our offer higher also then went down to 1000 then to 660.


We paid $20 per point or $ 13200, plus $ 238.80 closing cost, so total of $ 13438.80 for 660 points.


----------



## dahntahn (May 8, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> What price did they offer? They started our offer higher also then went down to 1000 then to 660.


Forgot to say maintenance fee $ o.84 per point.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 8, 2019)

dahntahn said:


> Forgot to say maintenance fee $ o.84 per point.


Wow that is a lower MF than what they quoted us by by about 150. I didn't realize that part was negotiable. Did you get a sense of how the wait list works?


----------



## dahntahn (May 8, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Wow that is a lower MF than what they quoted us by by about 150. I didn't realize that part was negotiable. Did you get a sense of how the wait list works?



There was no negotiation about the maintenance fee, that is just what they told us it would be on our contract.  They said that by having the ability to put in a wait list request up to 18 months ahead would put us closer to the front of the que, bettering our chance for an eventual match.  What is not clear to me is if that applies to both HPP and HRC inventory, or just HPP, and I neglected to ask the specific question.


----------



## dagger1 (May 8, 2019)

We will be at HWOR in 4 weeks and I plan on attending the sales presentation.  We were basically given an EOYO Week 15 at HWOR (1400 points) with the purchaser of a fixed HWOR Week 23.  If we purchased 400 annual points, that would give us 2200 (1400 + 400 + 400) points Every Odd Year.  I would like to know if that would enable us to trade into HKB on occasion.  That might be of interest, maybe...  I will be interested in what they have to say.  If HKB isn’t in the Points system, we would have zero interest.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 8, 2019)

bdh said:


> When you deposit your HRC deeded week into HPP, it is essentially the same thing as converting your HRPP week into CUP points as you're giving up your guaranteed week/unit to exchange to another Hyatt property - except your points are on the HPP side of the fence in lieu of the HRC side. You can exchange into HRC properties via HPP points - however I don't see much of an advantage in doing that with HPP as you can already do that with your current HRC ownership.
> 
> The wild card in the exchange game is the wait list - is there one common wait list (HRC & HPP) or are there two different wait lists (1 for HRC and 1 for HPP).  I haven't seen/heard a clear definitive answer on that - its possible that there isn't a simple answer to that question as there could be two different lists for the first 6 month period and then a combined list for the second 6 month period.  Based on the one 2020 HSH prime time reservation confirmation with HPP points that I know of, I'm now thinking there are separate lists initially.  I say that due to the fact that the prime time HSH HPP reservation confirmation came 51 weeks prior to check in.  Since that HSH HPP confirmed week is a highly requested prime time, I'm certain that there were HRC wait list requests for the week - however the HRC wait list did not get the confirmation.  The thought is that a hybrid owner deposited their deeded HSH prime time week into HPP - and that deposited week went to a wait listed HPP owner in lieu of a wait listed HRC owner as the week was still in the HPP priority period.
> 
> ...


We just got off the phone with member services Portfolio and clarified that there is only 1 waitlist. As a portfolio member if I were to put all my weeks into portfolio I would still see and have access to Club inventory. There is a $ 60 housekeeping fee waived for elite members.There is still a split fee of 39. Hopefully this rep knew her stuff. We still might try to reach folks who we know are experienced if they are still there to verefy


----------



## dahntahn (May 8, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> We will be at HWOR in 4 weeks and I plan on attending the sales presentation.  We were basically given an EOYO Week 15 at HWOR (1400 points) with the purchaser of a fixed HWOR Week 23.  If we purchased 400 annual points, that would give us 2200 (1400 + 400 + 400) points Every Odd Year.  I would like to know if that would enable us to trade into HKB on occasion.  That might be of interest, maybe...  I will be interested in what they have to say.  If HKB isn’t in the Points system, we would have zero interest.



The Portfolio Program Guide given to us shows that the Maui property is not in the portfolio program.  However, if Tucson Adventurer's info from his phone call today is correct, then you may have an advantage on the wait list to get an HKB reservation by being in HPP.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 8, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> We will be at HWOR in 4 weeks and I plan on attending the sales presentation.  We were basically given an EOYO Week 15 at HWOR (1400 points) with the purchaser of a fixed HWOR Week 23.  If we purchased 400 annual points, that would give us 2200 (1400 + 400 + 400) points Every Odd Year.  I would like to know if that would enable us to trade into HKB on occasion.  That might be of interest, maybe...  I will be interested in what they have to say.  If HKB isn’t in the Points system, we would have zero interest.


HKB is not in the program but you can still reserve it from the portfolio  as a hybrid owner. Sounds like 660 is the minimum amount of points
s you can buy
 Let us know what you decide


----------



## dagger1 (May 8, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> HKB is not in the program but you can still reserve it from the portfolio  as a hybrid owner. Sounds like 660 is the minimum amount of points
> s you can buy
> Let us know what you decide


I am interested in what they will say when I tell them I have no interest in buying more than 400 Annual points.  We use the 1400 HWOR points for trading (off season or short stays in smaller units.). If we can’t combine them with 800 portfolio points to get to 2200 points (for an EOYO 2/2 7 night stay) at HKB, we will have zero interest.  We will see what they say at HWOR.  We will also be at HKB in September, it will be interesting to see what they say as well.


----------



## heathpack (May 8, 2019)

We did a presentation last month at Highlands Inn and were offered the 660 pt/$13K/$0.84 deal as well.  We had no intention of buying but wanted to hear what they had to say.

$13k is way more than I’d spend to gain the slight benefits on HPP.  I’d maybe spend $1500 or so.  But for $13000, I’d buy a couple of nice Hyatt resale weeks that I’d want to use, then take my chances with internal trading.  Hands down.


----------



## bdh (May 9, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We just got off the phone with member services Portfolio and clarified that there is only 1 waitlist.



Interesting to hear them say there's one wait list.  HRC wait list request numbers are a different format then HPP wait list request numbers, so not sure how Hyatt determines an HRC vs HPP owner's position on a single wait list.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 9, 2019)

What they told us is that prior to 6 months out, there are 2 waiting lists - 1 for HPP and 1 for legacy - at 6 months out, there is only 1 waitlist.

I also asked the Manager/Director of Sales about being able to sell HPP points to someone other than Hyatt, and he advised that the HPP acts the same way as a deeded week as far as resale... that you can sell them, will them, etc... that you do not 'have' to sell them back to Hyatt.

They really have multiple stories floating out there on how this all really works, making it frustrating for new HPP people, legacy buying the bridge to HPP and us legacy folks.... we would love to see some concrete information coming from them... in writing!  (Hey, we can wish - LOL!)


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 9, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> What they told us is that prior to 6 months out, there are 2 waiting lists - 1 for HPP and 1 for legacy - at 6 months out, there is only 1 waitlist.
> 
> I also asked the Manager/Director of Sales about being able to sell HPP points to someone other than Hyatt, and he advised that the HPP acts the same way as a deeded week as far as resale... that you can sell them, will them, etc... that you do not 'have' to sell them back to Hyatt.
> 
> They really have multiple stories floating out there on how this all really works, making it frustrating for new HPP people, legacy buying the bridge to HPP and us legacy folks.... we would love to see some concrete information coming from them... in writing!  (Hey, we can wish - LOL!)


Did they say what the wait list is for Hybrid owners?I can see if you only own 1 side there would need to be 2. But if you are hybrid we were told one. But if it's not in print there is no way to be totally sure. We have extensions of 2 Hyatt reps that know their stuff so will try and ask them. Hopefully they still work for Hyatt.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 9, 2019)

They didn't say anything specific for hybrid owners... but most of the owners in the morning meeting were hybrid...


----------



## bdh (May 10, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> They didn't say anything specific for hybrid owners... but most of the owners in the morning meeting were hybrid...


When you say "_most of the owners in the morning meeting were hybrid_",  they were HRC owners that had already bought into HPP?


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 11, 2019)

bdh said:


> When you say "_most of the owners in the morning meeting were hybrid_",  they were HRC owners that had already bought into HPP?



Yes... mostly older couples... and there was one younger couple that were points only that had purchased in San Antonio and traded into Pinon Pointe for the week. Hubby and I were the only legacy owners at the table who had not purchased the points bridge from legacy to HPP, where we would keep our deeded weeks, but had the option to put them into HPP on a yearly basis should we choose.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 11, 2019)

And another interesting conversation around the fire pt with someone who did not own Hyatt at all, but another system and traded into Hyatt through II.... during the sales meeting, they were offered a $21,000 contract and told that if they did not purchase into HPP that they would no longer be able to trade into Hyatt in II... they declined and the Hyatt sales person made them sign a waiver that they understood that by turning down HPP that they were giving up the ability to ever trade into Hyatt in II moving forward.

So.... 'fire pit' conversations have been VERY illuminating to hear all of the sales tactics


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 12, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> And another interesting conversation around the fire pt with someone who did not own Hyatt at all, but another system and traded into Hyatt through II.... during the sales meeting, they were offered a $21,000 contract and told that if they did not purchase into HPP that they would no longer be able to trade into Hyatt in II... they declined and the Hyatt sales person made them sign a waiver that they understood that by turning down HPP that they were giving up the ability to ever trade into Hyatt in II moving forward.
> 
> So.... 'fire pit' conversations have been VERY illuminating to hear all of the sales tactics


Seriously? Which resort was this?


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 12, 2019)

They didn’t mention what resort system they own into...


----------



## bdh (May 12, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Yes... mostly older couples... and there was one younger couple that were points only that had purchased in San Antonio and traded into Pinon Pointe for the week. Hubby and I were the only legacy owners at the table who had not purchased the points bridge from legacy to HPP, where we would keep our deeded weeks, but had the option to put them into HPP on a yearly basis should we choose.



We saw lots of HRC owners, but no HPP owners at the owner update we attended in Key West a year ago. Based on numerous post mortem pool side conversations occurring over several  different weeks last year and this year, the consensus was that VERY few (3) bought into HPP.

This could be a scenario that is unique to HSH due to HRPP reservations that annually run a tick over 90%.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 12, 2019)

NWTRVLRS said:


> They didn’t mention what resort system they own into...


I was actually wondering which Hyatt resort would step so low. They were pretty respectful at Pinon Pointe this time and not too pushy.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 12, 2019)

bdh said:


> We saw lots of HRC owners, but no HPP owners at the owner update we attended in Key West a year ago. Based on numerous post mortem pool side conversations occurring over several  different weeks last year and this year, the consensus was that VERY few (3) bought into HPP.
> 
> This could be a scenario that is unique to HSH due to HRPP reservations that annually run a tick over 90%.


HSH are folks who use their set week so they would be highly unlikely to need HPP. Same with Hawaii. Wish there was a way to know what the percentages were.


----------



## Pathways (May 12, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Seriously? Which resort was this?





NWTRVLRS said:


> They didn’t mention what resort system they own into...



I believe NWTRVLRS is saying this occurred at PP


----------



## dahntahn (May 12, 2019)

When we recently decided to buy in to HPP while at WOR, the guy who notarized our paperwork had a log book of the sales for whom he had done this and I peeked while he was doing ours.  It appeared he had performed this service about once per day since May 1st, which would indicate a sale rate of one a day over the first week of the month.  So there are sales happening, but not at a very robust pace, given that the sales center was busy with presentations.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 12, 2019)

Pathways said:


> I believe NWTRVLRS is saying this occurred at PP


Yes, we are at Pinon Point net right now.... but the couple we were speaking to owned somewhere else (not Hyatt) and traded into Hyatt via II... so during their presentation, they were told that if they did not buy into the points program, that they would no longer be able to trade into Hyatt in II... and were required to sign a waiver stating they understood what they were giving up by not buying into the PP.


----------



## alameda94501 (May 16, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Wow that is a lower MF than what they quoted us by by about 150. I didn't realize that part was negotiable. [...]



That's just semantics.  Maintenance Fees are not negotiable, but they add a "Club Fee" of around $149 (it's more flat fee structured but goes up to $170 if you bought 2200 HPP) - you can see the chart on an old post of mine: 

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...lio-points-program.269617/page-7#post-2249812

With the "new deal" (convert as many weeks as you like by buying 660 HPP) the deal is sweetened upfront, but I still have problems with maintenance fees and the "$133 hybrid fee" a year.  I only have two weeks (~5,000 HRC points) but if I had an extra week totaling 6,000 HRC points, I might be tempted where I ended up in Hyatt Elite HPP with the extra 660.

With that you would get on the upside:

A. Strong 18mo (only for two reservations/yr though!) request advantage on the HPP pool
B. Confirm specific unit/view for 25 extra points.  Secretly, I kinda like this, if it actually worked in the HPP pool.

(assuming the WoH points and one-day reservation advantage wasn't a big deal for you)

Downside:

A.  No resale value on those 660 point.  Yuck.  
B.  Annual fee increase of $700/yr.
C.  Hidden fee $133/yr if you choose that year to deposit HRC weeks into the HPP pool.  It makes a hybrid's life hard, having to decide this on a year-to-year basis without knowing what's out there.


----------



## alameda94501 (May 16, 2019)

dahntahn said:


> We paid $20 per point or $ 13200, plus $ 238.80 closing cost, so total of $ 13438.80 for 660 points.



@dahntahn - would you mind sharing the "Exhibit B" of the Reservation Rules and Regulations, from the legal package in your purchase?  That seems to cover what would happen to an owner who resold the HPP.  This is from someone who shared the HPC Vacation Ownership Plan (but no Exhibit B), on page 13:


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 16, 2019)

alameda94501 said:


> That's just semantics.  Maintenance Fees are not negotiable, but they add a "Club Fee" of around $149 (it's more flat fee structured but goes up to $170 if you bought 2200 HPP) - you can see the chart on an old post of mine:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...lio-points-program.269617/page-7#post-2249812
> 
> ...


good points , thank you for the input. We decided against it for now as the properties we most desire are not in the PP pool and it is unclear how much it would help us get into Hawaii, Siesta or Breck. We do like Sunset Harbor once in awhile though. Right now things are working for us quite well. The other factor is the unknown with Marriott and we may need to save funds for the changes to come. My husband actually wants to get another Hyatt resale if a deal comes up but I'm thinking we sit tight and see what comes down the pike. At least that's today's thoughts lol.


----------

